# Smartdock 25% off online at VZW



## bophead (Dec 24, 2011)

Just purchased a smartdock online with a 25 discount online with vzw, now to get the phone


----------



## twkellen (Dec 22, 2011)

bophead said:


> Just purchased a smartdock online with a 25 discount online with vzw, now to get the phone


If you register with Samsung, they send you a coupon for 50% off mobile accessories.


----------



## envirosciguy (Oct 11, 2011)

twkellen said:


> If you register with Samsung, they send you a coupon for 50% off mobile accessories.


It's not in stock on the Samsung site as of an hour or so ago. I ordered a spare S pen and a case and got the 50% off, but it wouldn't let me purchase the Smartdock on back order with the 50% off.


----------



## twkellen (Dec 22, 2011)

The coupon is good for a while - I plan to keep watching!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## envirosciguy (Oct 11, 2011)

twkellen said:


> The coupon is good for a while - I plan to keep watching!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Let us know if and when the coupon works


----------



## zaxbysauce (Dec 5, 2012)

Just FYI, it fits beautifully in the S3's dock (much better than the S3 actually since its increase in size makes it much less wobbly). If you don't need the extra functionality of the smart dock, the S3 dock is a much cheaper option.


----------

